# Prodave



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2007)

Ich nutze zum Auslesen von Daten aus einer S7 mit PC3AG u.a. die DLL "w95_s7m.dll" aus dem Prodave-Mini-Paket (Datei von 2001), also etwas älter, nicht Ethernet-fähig. Ich würde gerne mal die neueren DLL testen, sowohl von Prodave-Mini, als auch Prodave. Ausreichend ist offensichtlich die DLL, welche man auch in VB oder Delphi als Import-DLL nutzt, der Rest scheint mit dem Step7-Manager komplett mitinstalliert zu werden, so zumindest bei der älteren Version. Wäre nett, wenn mir mal jemand die DLL geben könnte, ist rein zu Testzwecken natürlich!

Am Besten eine PN an mich bitte, um das Weitere zu klären.


----------



## ronnie.b (2 Oktober 2007)

HI Ralle.
Prodave V6.0 MPI/IE funktioniert nur noch mit Autorisierung.

Ronnie


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2007)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> HI Ralle.
> Prodave V6.0 MPI/IE funktioniert nur noch mit Autorisierung.
> 
> Ronnie



Das ist natürlich edel, kann ich das also nur testen, wenn ich eine Autorisierung hab, schade.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe ich kürzlich gesehen:

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220143698701

Gerhard

PS: Sorry, ist ja uralt.


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2007)

So, danke erstmal und hier der erste Zwischenstand.

Wenn man Step7 auf dem Rechner hat läuft Prodave wohl auch ohne Authorisierung, zumindest die W95_S7.dll kann man nutzen. (Das ist wohl Prodave V5.4) ich vermute jedenfalls, daß es die Step7-License ist, welche ier ausreicht. Zum Testen der DLL ist das jedenfalls ausreichend.

Version 6.0 hat eine neue DLL (Prodave6.dll). Die Funktionsaufrufe heben neue Namen, ich muß also ertmal mein Programm ändern, um das zu testen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## ronnie.b (4 Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Die W95_S7.dll gehört auch zur V5.6. Dafür ist keine Autorisierung nötig.
Nur mit der V6.0 (Ethernet) ist die Autorisierung nötig. 
Ganz wichtiger Tip:
Wenn man mehr als 200 Byte lesen/schreiben möchte in der V6.0 nicht db_read:ex6/db_write_ex6 benutzen.Damit kann man zwar Datenworte lesen/schreiben aber es wird immer der ganze Baustein übertragen. Dies kann bei großen DB´s sehr schnell zu Problemen führen.
Besser field_read_ex6/field_write_ex6 verwenden.
Die Packetgröße bei field_read/write richtet sich nach der PDU-Länge der verwendeten CPU.

Ronnie


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2007)

@ronnie.b

Danke, das spart mir einige Mühe.
Um CP5511 etc. zu nutzen reicht mit ja eigentich die Version 5.6. Für TCP/IP nutze ich libnodave. Den Test der Funktionen von Prodave V6.0 werde ich dann mal auf später verschieben, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## ronnie.b (4 Oktober 2007)

Hallo.
Ja, da reicht die V5.6.
Die Funktionen ändern sich in der V6.0 (fast) nicht. 

Ronnie


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal das beiligende C-Testprogramm der Version 6.0 probiert.
Man muß Prodave nicht installieren, wenn man Step7 installiert hat, die Prodave6.dll reicht auch hier, ich konnte  die Steuerung per TCP verbinden und zumindest der mb_bittest eines Merkers funktionierte. Allerdings bekam ich bei LoadConnection einen Hinweis, daß der LicenseKey nicht installiert ist, zum Testen könnte das immerhin reichen :-D.


----------

